# harrowing



## cataplum

Hi there! I have a review to translate, it's from Ken Loach's movie The Wind that Shakes the Barley. It says: a short, harrowing scene midaway through The Wind that Shakes the Barley guided Ken Loach to his first Palme D' Or after forty years of hurt.

I know it might seem strange, but I have a small problem translating "harrowing"!! I was thinking something like :μια μικρή μεν, αλλά συγκλονιστική σκηνή στα μέσα της ταινίας... What do you think?

I would appreciate any suggestions!!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## avalon2004

Θα' λεγα ότι _συγκλονιστικός _είναι το πιο κατάλληλο επίθετο στην περίπτωση αυτή γι΄αυτό η μετάφρασή σου φαίνεται σωστή 
ΥΓ. ΚΑΛΩΣ ΗΛΘΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ!!


----------



## cataplum

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ avalon, και καλώς σας βρήκα!!


----------



## minicooper

Êáëçìåñá

Èá Ôïëìïõóá Íá Ðù "åðßðïíç" Þ "ôñïìáêôéêÞ" Óêçíç.....

Êáëùò Çñèåò, Êé Åãù Êáéíïõñéá Åéìáé  :d


----------

